# Saas Giraas



## simpy (Jul 24, 2007)

*Respected Saadh Sangat Ji,*

*There has been some confusion on this term SAAS GIRAAS under another thread, just to clarify:*

*Saas- breath*
*Giraas- Morsel of food*

*so 'saas giraas' refers to WITH EVERY BREATH AND EVERY MORSEL OF FOOD.*



*GURU JI SAYS:*


*AMg 20​ang 20​Page 20​​isrIrwgu mhlw 1 ]​sireeraag mehulaa 1 ​Siree Raag, First Mehl:​​mrxY kI icMqw nhI jIvx kI nhI Aws ]​murunai kee chinthaa nehee jeevun kee neheeaas ​I have no anxiety about dying, and no hope of living.​​qU srb jIAw pRiqpwlhI lyKY sws igrws ]​thoo surub jeeaa prathipaalehee laekhai saas giraas ​You are the Cherisher of all beings; You keep the account of our breaths and morsels of food.​​AMqir gurmuiK qU vsih ijau BwvY iqau inrjwis ]1]​anthar gurumukh thoo vusehi jio bhaavai thio nirujaas ​You abide within the Gurmukh. As it pleases You, You decide our allotment. ||1||​​​​​​​*​​​*to be continued*


----------



## simpy (Jul 24, 2007)

*AMg 80*​*ang 80*​*Page 80*​​*CMqu ]*​*shunth *​*Chhant:*​​*qyry bcn AnUp Apwr sMqn AwDwr bwxI bIcwrIAY jIau ]*​*th**ae**r**ae** buchun an**oo**p ap**aa**r sunthun **aa**dh**aa**r b**aa**n**ee** b**ee**ch**aa**r**eeai** j**ee**o *​*Your Word is Incomparable and Infinite. I contemplate the Word of Your Bani, the Support of the Saints.*​​*ismrq sws igrws pUrn ibsuAws ikau mnhu ibswrIAY jIau ]*​*s**i**muruth s**aa**s g**i**r**aa**s p**oo**run b**i**s**uaa**s k**i**o munuh**u** b**i**s**aa**r**eeai** j**ee**o *​*I remember Him in meditation with every breath and morsel of food, with perfect faith. How could I forget Him from my mind?*
​*ikau mnhu byswrIAY inmK nhI twrIAY guxvMq pRwn hmwry ]*​*k**i**o munuh**u** b**ae**s**aa**r**eeai** n**i**mukh neh**ee** tt**aa**r**eeai** g**u**nuvunth pr**aa**n hum**aa**r**ae*​*How could I forget Him from my mind, even for an instant? He is the Most Worthy; He is my very life!*​​*mn bWCq Pl dyq hY suAwmI jIA kI ibrQw swry ]*​*mun b**aa**shuth ful dh**ae**th h**ai** s**uaa**m**ee** j**ee**a k**ee** b**i**ruth**aa** s**aa**r**ae*​*My Lord and Master is the Giver of the fruits of the mind's desires. He knows all the useless vanities and pains of the soul.*​​*AnwQ ky nwQy sRb kY swQy jip jUAY jnmu n hwrIAY ]*​*an**aa**th k**ae** n**aa**th**ae** srub k**ai** s**aa**th**ae** jap j**ooai** junum n h**aa**r**eeai*​*Meditating on the Patron of lost souls, the Companion of all, your life shall not be lost in the gamble.*​​*nwnk kI bynµqI pRB pih ik®pw kir Bvjlu qwrIAY ]2]*​*n**aa**nuk k**ee** b**ae**nunth**ee** prubh peh**i** k**i**rup**aa** kar bhuvujul th**aa**r**eeai*​*Nanak offers this prayer to God: Please shower me with Your Mercy, and carry me across the terrifying world-ocean. ||2||*​ 


*to be continued*


----------



## simpy (Jul 24, 2007)

*AMg 177*​*ang 177*​*Page 177*​​*gauVI guAwryrI mhlw 5 ]*​*go**u**rr**ee** g**uaa**r**ae**r**ee** mehul**aa** 5 *​*Gauree Gwaarayree, Fifth Mehl:*​​*ijin kIqw mwtI qy rqnu ]*​*j**i**n k**ee**th**aa** m**aa**tt**ee** th**ae** ruthun *​*He makes jewels out of the dust,*​​*grB mih rwiKAw ijin kir jqnu ]*​*gurubh meh**i** r**aa**kh**iaa** j**i**n kar juthun *​*and He managed to preserve you in the womb.*​​*ijin dInI soBw vifAweI ]*​*j**i**n dh**ee**n**ee** s**o**bh**aa** vadd**iaaee*​*He has given you fame and greatness;*​​*iqsu pRB kau AwT phr iDAweI ]1]*​*th**i**s prubh ko **aa**th pehur dh**iaaee*​*meditate on that God, twenty-four hours a day. ||1||*​​*rmeIAw rynu swD jn pwvau ]*​*rum**eeaa** r**ae**n s**aa**dh jun p**aa**vo *​*O Lord, I seek the dust of the feet of the Holy.*​​*gur imil Apunw Ksmu iDAwvau ]1] rhwau ]*​*g**u**r m**i**l ap**u**n**aa** khusum dh**iaa**vo *​*Meeting the Guru, I meditate on my Lord and Master. ||1||Pause||*​​*ijin kIqw mUV qy bkqw ]*​*j**i**n k**ee**th**aa** m**oo**rr th**ae** bukuth**aa*​*He transformed me, the fool, into a fine speaker,*​​*ijin kIqw bysurq qy surqw ]*​*j**i**n k**ee**th**aa** b**ae**s**u**ruth th**ae** s**u**ruth**aa*​*and He made the unconscious become conscious;*​​*ijsu prswid nvY iniD pweI ]*​*j**i**s purus**aa**dh nuv**ai** n**i**dh p**aaee*​*by His Grace, I have obtained the nine treasures.*​​*so pRBu mn qy ibsrq nwhI ]2]*​*s**o** prubh mun th**ae** b**i**suruth n**aa**h**ee*​*May I never forget that God from my mind. ||2||*​​*ijin dIAw inQwvy kau Qwnu ]*​*j**i**n dh**eeaa** n**i**th**aa**v**ae** ko th**aa**n *​*He has given a home to the homeless;*​​*ijin dIAw inmwny kau mwnu ]*​*j**i**n dh**eeaa** n**i**m**aa**n**ae** ko m**aa**n *​*He has given honor to the dishonored.*​​*ijin kInI sB pUrn Awsw ]*​*j**i**n k**ee**n**ee** subh p**oo**run **aa**s**aa*​*He has fulfilled all desires;*​​*ismrau idnu rYin sws igrwsw ]3]*​*s**i**muro dh**i**n r**ai**n s**aa**s g**i**r**aa**s**aa*​*remember Him in meditation, day and night, with every breath and every morsel of food. ||3||*​​*ijsu pRswid mwieAw islk kwtI ]*​*j**i**s prus**aa**dh m**aa**e**iaa** s**i**luk k**aa**tt**ee*​*By His Grace, the bonds of Maya are cut away.*​​*gur pRswid AMimRqu ibKu KwtI ]*​*g**u**r prus**aa**dh anmr**i**th b**i**kh kh**aa**tt**ee*​*By Guru's Grace, the bitter poison has become Ambrosial Nectar.*​​*khu nwnk ies qy ikCu nwhI ]*​*kuh**u** n**aa**nuk e**i**s th**ae** k**i**sh n**aa**h**ee*​*Says Nanak, I cannot do anything;*​​*rwKnhwry kau swlwhI ]4]6]75]*​*r**aa**khuneh**aa**r**ae** ko s**aa**l**aa**h**ee*​*I praise the Lord, the Protector. ||4||6||75||*


*humbly asking for everybody's forgiveness*


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 24, 2007)

He banishes all fear, sorrow, anxiety, pain, suffering and sin.


----------



## ekmusafir_ajnabi (Jul 25, 2007)

Respected Surinder Kaur ji,



> *so 'saas giraas' refers to WITH EVERY BREATH AND EVERY MORSEL OF FOOD.*


 
on the same note would you accept

Mankind = Man who is very Kind.

*'saas giraas' =EVERY BREATH AND EVERY MORSEL OF FOOD. will only choke one to death.*

But then again who am I to correct you.

I bid you Wahe Guru ji Ka Khalsa, Wahe Guru ji ki Fateh.


----------



## simpy (Jul 25, 2007)

*Dear and Righteous Ekmusafir Ji,*

*it seems like you just want to prove me wrong- whichever way- now you dont have any other thing to say- so you came up with this joke.*

*anyways- all is eccepted on this end.*

*thanks very much endlessly.*





*Respected Saadh Sangat Ji-*

*Bhai Sahib Bhai Sahib Singh Ji:*

*Saas Giraas:*

*panna-20*

*ਸਿਰੀਰਾਗੁ ਮਹਲਾ ੧ ॥ ਮਰਣੈ ਕੀ ਚਿੰਤਾ ਨਹੀ ਜੀਵਣ ਕੀ ਨਹੀ ਆਸ ॥ ਤੂ ਸਰਬ ਜੀਆ ਪ੍ਰਤਿਪਾਲਹੀ ਲੇਖੈ ਸਾਸ ਗਿਰਾਸ ॥ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਤੂ ਵਸਹਿ ਜਿਉ ਭਾਵੈ ਤਿਉ ਨਿਰਜਾਸਿ ॥੧॥ ਜੀਅਰੇ ਰਾਮ ਜਪਤ ਮਨੁ ਮਾਨੁ ॥ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਲਾਗੀ ਜਲਿ ਬੁਝੀ ਪਾਇਆ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਗਿਆਨੁ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥*



*pdArQ:- sws—swh [ igrws—igrwhI, Kwxw [ inrjwis—vyKdw hY, sMBwl krdw hY [1[*
*jIA ry—hy (myrI) ijMdy! mwnu—mnwE, igJwE [ jil—jln, sVn [ igAwnu—jwx-pCwx, sWJ [1[rhwau[*


*(jo mnu`K gurU dy snmuK rihMdw hY, ismrn dI brkiq nwl aus nUµ) mOq dw fr nhIN rihMdw, hor hor lµmI aumr dIAW auh AwsW nhIN bxWdw, (aus nUµ ieh XkIn huMdw hY ik hy pRBU!) qUM swry jIvW dI pwlnw krdw hYN, jIvW dw hryk swh hryk igrwhI qyry ihswb ivc (qyrI nzr ivc) hY [ (hy pRBU!) gurU dy snmuK rihx vwly mnu`K dy AMdr qUM pRgt ho jWdw hYN, (aus nUµ ieh XkIn rihMdw hY ik) ijvyN qyrI rzw hY iqvyN qUM (sB dI) sMBwl krdw* hYN [1[



*me neech heard and discussed it with Prof. Darshan Singh Ji- he agrees with these meanings.*

*I heard Sant Singh Maskeen ji doing the same translations.*

*Respected Bhai VEER SINGH JI- writes the same.*

*very humbly asking for everybody's forgiveness*


----------



## simpy (Jul 25, 2007)

*AMg 518*​*ang 518*​*Page 518*​​*pauVI ]*​*po**u**rr**ee*​*Pauree:*​​*inq jpIAY swis igrwis nwau prvidgwr dw ]*​*n**i**th jup**eeai** s**aa**s g**i**r**aa**s n**aa**o puruvadh**i**g**aa**r dh**aa*​*With every breath and morsel of food, chant the Name of the Lord, the Cherisher.*​​*ijs no kry rhMm iqsu n ivswrdw ]*​*j**i**s n**o** kur**ae** rehunm th**i**s n v**i**s**aa**rudh**aa*​*The Lord does not forget one upon whom He has bestowed His Grace.*​​*Awip aupwvxhwr Awpy hI mwrdw ]*​*aa**p o**u**p**aa**vuneh**aa**r **aa**p**ae** h**ee** m**aa**rudh**aa*​*He Himself is the Creator, and He Himself destroys.*​​*sBu ikCu jwxY jwxu buiJ vIcwrdw ]*​*subh k**i**sh j**aa**n**ai** j**aa**n b**u**jh v**ee**ch**aa**rudh**aa*​*The Knower knows everything; He understands and contemplates.*​​*Aink rUp iKn mwih kudriq Dwrdw ]*​*an**i**k r**oo**p kh**i**n m**aa**h**i** k**u**dhurath dh**aa**rudh**aa*​*By His creative power, He assumes numerous forms in an instant.*​​*ijs no lwie sic iqsih auDwrdw ]*​*j**i**s n**o** l**aa**e sach th**i**seh**i** o**u**dh**aa**rudh**aa*​*One whom the Lord attaches to the Truth is redeemed.*​​*ijs dY hovY vil su kdy n hwrdw ]*​*j**i**s dh**ai** h**o**v**ai** val s kudh**ae** n h**aa**rudh**aa*​*One who has God on his side is never conquered.*​​*sdw ABgu dIbwxu hY hau iqsu nmskwrdw ]4]*​*sudh**aa** abhug dh**ee**b**aa**n h**ai** ho th**i**s numusuk**aa**rudh**aa*​*His Court is eternal and imperishable; I humbly bow to Him. ||4||*​​


----------



## Shaheediyan (Jul 25, 2007)

Nice posts Bhen Surinder Kaur Ji, thanks.


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 25, 2007)

Ekmusafir ji

We can agree that I am not a Gurmukhi scholar. So what does Saas Giraas mean then? More than one Dandami has translated it in accord with Surinder ji.  

Man + kind has a different meaning.

Man - humans + Kind - species, type or category = Belonging to the category of humans

You are being funny.


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 28, 2008)

Saas Giras / Aradh Uradh - January-July 2005


----------



## Pyramid (Jan 28, 2008)

*


			
				Ekmusafir_ajnabi said:
			
		


'saas giraas' =EVERY BREATH AND EVERY MORSEL OF FOOD. will only choke one to death.

Click to expand...

* 
Ekmusafir ajnabi Ji,


So you saying that all those who DO SIMRAN 24/7 are all choked to death.Yes, I agree there, their Iness is choked to death, BUT they are ABINAASI, Nirankaar Himself.

Tuhada Das
Yograj


"ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ ਪੂਰਨ ਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ ਗੁਰੁ ਗੋਵਿੰਦੁ ਸਿਾਣੈ ਸੋਈ ।" 
paarabrahamu pooran brahamu guru govindu siaanai soee|
The fact that the transcendental Brahm is the prefect Brahm and the Guru is God, is only identified by a gurmukh, the Guru-orientated one.


----------

